# Toeing Out?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am trying to learn all about dairy conformation because as I've mentioned previously, I would like a few dairy girls to use for milk. I've learnt LOTS about dairy conformation and udders (I'm proud to say I can now browse dairy websites and easily find good/bad points!) but there's one thing I don't understand... 

Toeing out :? 

What does it look like if an animal toe's out and how do you tell? If anyone has any helpful advice please reply.

Thanks!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Toeing out is where the toes actually look like they are pointed outward instead of straight. You can look at my post 'Evaluate My Buckling" to see what they mean. There are better pictures on the second page.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay gotcha :thumbup: Is it just an ND thing or is it something to watch out for with all dairy breeds?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

All dairy breeds, and I believe meat breeds as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmies can toe out as well Tara...it's kinda hard to tell with them though because they have a heavier hoof....but if you look at the knee on any goat and if that calloused area is towards the outside of the leg as opposed to the center, then they likely toe out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

All goats can toe out and in every breed you don't want to see toeing out. The toes should be facing straight ahead when you look head on at the doe or from the rear...the hooves and legs should face straight and not V out. Here are some examples:

A doe that doesn't toe out. On that left foot you can kind of see it points out slightly, but i'd say this is a near perfect foot.









Here's one of my bucks that toes out in rear and slightly in front.









A goat that has good straight legs and hooves in front and one that toes out...









Straight legs and doesn't toe out...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Once again great pictures Kylee!


----------

